# Need fried catfish recipe



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am planning on going out next friday. I already have a pretty good recipe for english style chips... I need a good fried catfish recipe. I usually just soak them in salt water and then dip them in egg and then corn meal. Does anyone else have and southern type recipes with some good dip ideas?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

My grandma is from the razorback state, she always soaked the fillets in milk for 4 hours, then dipped them in eggs and coated them in a mixture of half smashed up cornflakes and half italian bread crumbs, then dipped in the eggs again and another roll in the cornflake/bread crumbs. then to the deep fryer, gotta use peanut oil for sure. get them deep golden brown and enjoy. 

As for dip she would always mix up some of her speacial sauce... 
1/2 cup miracle whip 
1/2 cup mayo 
1/4 cup dill relish
2-6 tps of tabasco or franks hot sauce the more the hotter obviously
mix it up good, kinda tastes like buffalo tarter sauce to me...


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

The perfect sauce for fried catfish (and crab cakes, and fried mushrooms, and fried tomatoes and...) is a traditional remoulade. Here's my favorite recipe. Although it is a little involved, nothing beats it.

1/4 cup lemon juice 
3/4 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup minced onion 
1/2 cup diced green onion 
1/4 cup minced celery 
2 tablespoons finely mince3d garlic 
2 tablespoons horseradish 
3 tablespoons brown mustard 
3 tablespoons yellow mustard 
3 tablespoons ketchup 
3 tablespoons chopped parsley leves 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper 

Whisk together the oil, lemon juice, horseradish, both mustards,and ketchup for a couple of minutes until nicely blended. Add the other ingredients and stir together until mixed well. 

Or, simply dump all the ingredients into a food processor and blend for 30 seconds. 

This is good served immediately, but i like to let it chill in the fridge for an hour or so to let the flavors meld together. 

I also like this sauce as a dip for boiled shrimp...way better than boring ****tail sauce.

As for the fish itself, I like to soak the fish in buttermilk fo a few hours, then season with some red pepper, garlic salt and crushed thyme. THen dip in a beaten egg, dip in flour seasoned wit hblack pepper and salt, back in the egg, then into a mixture of plain breadcrumbs seasoned with some crushed oregano and red pepper flakes. Fry in an inch or so of oil til lightly golden...overcooking will make it nasty. Serve wit hthe remoulade, fresh lemons, corn on the cob and fresh asparagus...

Fresh asparagus...heat enough olive oil to coat the bottom of the pan, add asparagus, toss in black pepper, salt and some minced garlic, cook until bright green, and a little tender. Add about half cup of water, cover and steam for a few minutes until as tender as you like.

Perfect meal, ready to eat!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Remoulade? You should have made your screen name as Paul Prudhome... That recipe sounds amazing. Now I really gotta go catch me some Catfish!!!!!


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I certainly hope you catch some nice fat catfish!

An alternate breading for the fish, follow the same step for breading, until the last step. Instead of seasoned breadcrumbs, use a 50/50 mixture of flour and cornmeal, seasoned with some crushed oregano and red pepper flakes. More traditional recipies use straight cornmeal, but with the addition of flour, the breading sticks a little better, and it cuts the graininess of the cornmeal too. This is also the same breading that I use on fried green tomatoes. ****, I'm making myself hungry!


----------

